# How to de-scale a Dual Boiler machine



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I dont have a scanner but the camera on my Blackberry isnt too bad, hope you can see these pictures ok.....Taken from the manual with my Expobar - might be useful for some of you : )

Can email the pics in all their 5MP glory , just PM me


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

oops - *Step 8* = *Load blind filter and perform a backflush, releasing the pressure gradually*


----------

